

Conversational AI: Is It the User Interface of the Future? - fhuszar
http://www.inference.vc/the-user-interface-of-the-future-dialogue/

======
SixSigma
Although I do use Google voice search, I find voice controlled computers
exhausting. I invested considerable traning time into Dragon and Sidwwinder
voice control. The tech worked as advertised e.g. understanding and doing -
but it was much more wearing than simply typing.

